# Kann cronfile nicht speichern (FreeBSD)



## suntrop (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Ich habe einen existierenden cronjob, aber mit falscher Stunde (nur 00, muss aber 00,06,12,18) sein.

Ich werd aber verrückt, weil sich der cronjob nicht speichern lässt. So gehe ich vor:

ssh login als "admin" und cd /home/web/
crontab -e
Bestehenden Eintrag ändern auf: 00 09,12,15 * * * /usr/iports/bin/wget https://user:pw@example.com/path/file > /path/.crondaily.txt
Mit CTRL+X beenden und speichern (in /tmp/), es kommt keine Fehlermeldung
crontab -l (hier sieht es noch korrekt aus)
crontab cronfile
crontab -l (hier ist dann der alte Stand, also nur 00)
Wo liegt der Fehler? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann muss ich doch meine Änderung in /home/web/cronfile über den Befehl crontab cronfile ins "richtige" cronfile übertragen, oder?

Danke und Gruß
- Sebastian


----------



## EuroCent (17. Januar 2019)

Hst du dir das hier mal angeschaut: 11.3. cron(8) konfigurieren

PS: Was für eine FM bekommst du?


----------



## suntrop (17. Januar 2019)

Danke für den Link. Das hatte ich schon gelesen. Soweit sieht das doch auch aus, als hätte ich es richtig gemacht. Nur dort steht nichts vom Befehlt crontab cronfile. Das hatte ich an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass das ausgeführt werden muss. Wenn ich das nicht ausführe, dann bleibt zwar der eigentlich richtige Inhalt in cronfile, aber der cron wird nicht ausgeführt.

Sorry, aber was meinst du mit FM?


----------



## EuroCent (17. Januar 2019)

Deine Fehlermeldung...
Du sagtest das dann eine Fehlermeldung erscheint...
Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung (FM)


----------



## suntrop (17. Januar 2019)

Nein, es kommt ja gerade keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## zerix (23. Januar 2019)

Hi, 

wenn ich es richtig verstehe, möchtest du einen cronjob alle 6 Stunden ausführen, oder?
Warum versuchst du es nicht so für die Stunde */6 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## suntrop (23. Januar 2019)

Das Problem war, dass die Änderung nicht angenommen wurden. Unabhängig von den angestellten Zeiten. Ich habe es jetzt aber anders gelöst, ohne Cronjob gelöst.


----------



## bofh1337 (25. Januar 2019)

Machst du das rein Zufällig bei 1und1 per SSH als "root"? Dieser "root"-Account ist kein "root", sondern nur ein User-Account mit eingeschränkten Rechten. Systemdateien als User bearbeiten, geht unter Linux nun mal nicht.


----------



## suntrop (25. Januar 2019)

Nein, ich habe das in Docker. Mein Hosting-Server ist FreeBSD und ich will eine lokale Testumgebung schaffen. Aber ich bin in Docker noch recht neu (wobei das eigentlich halbwegs geht) und in der Server-Arbeit bin ich aber auch nicht so bewandert. Produktiv habe ich deswegen einen Managed Server. Lokal bin ich aber der Manager :-(


----------



## zerix (14. Februar 2019)

Ach, das ist ein Dockercontainer? Hast du den Container zufällig neu gestartet?


----------

